# Avocado 24 question



## Bear_Vapes (12/7/17)

Recently got an avocado 24.

Rocking a ss claption single coil with cotton bacon.

I know this tank is very airy but im getting muted flavor, my serpent mini 25 with the same build is tasting better.

Do you use long wicks or short wicks?

Currently I have short wicks and using little cotton compared to when I first got it.

All advice will be appreciated.


----------

